# Husband lasting longer in bed



## rt13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I know this should be a good thing right? It would be if it was the "norm" for us. But we have been married for only a year and he is usually very quick which I dont have a problem with. (I get off other ways). He takes the (blue) pill cause he has anxiety issues. He took it before we even met years ago. He is only 37. Anyways, he has been going from like 10 min to about 20 or longer to cum. I know most women would love this and I do, what I dont like is that I feel like its me. Like he isnt as attracted to me if he has to take longer. We talked about it and he said its not me at all and that he has no idea why. We do it 5-6 times a week so I dont know if he just gets used to it. We mix it up and all, I asked if he wants toys ect... he doesnt. He said I am enough. He said its not me. But I feel like a man has control over his orgasm and if he is lasting longer then he must be as excited. He said he wants to make sure I am getting off. I dont know. Any thoughts? I hope its not me. I think I look better than when we met. I go to the gym, lost weight ect. I have lost breast size and sometimes he wont take my shirt off, but he says it has nothing to do with that. So I dont know. :scratchhead:


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

10 mins of thrusting....(.not 10 mins total sex time ) Does not seem that quick.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Viagra will cause delayed ejaculation

It's not you, it's the pill


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I think the OP was trying to say that the blue pill allows her husband to go 10 to 20 min longer than he used to.

OP, why don't you ask your husband about his improved stamina. It's quite possible that he did something on his own to try to improve his performance in the bedroom.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I think the OP was trying to say that the blue pill allows her husband to go 10 to 20 min longer than he used to. OH I sorry I did not read it that way! English is second language for me. SOrry.
> 
> OP, why don't you ask your husband about his improved stamina. It's quite possible that he did something on his own to try to improve his performance in the bedroom.


----------



## rt13 (Mar 22, 2013)

Like what do u mean did something on his own? He takes the pill cause he couldnt "get" it up in relationships before we met. I did ask him and he said he doesnt know why he lasts longer. I thought he may be masterbating or something, porn maybe, but he says no. I beleieve him honestly. We have sex alot.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tell him to consult his doctor, prolonged use of viagra can cause delayed ejaculation


----------



## JustAnotherMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Maybe he is realizing the best part about sex is watching you and your reactions. Maybe he is totally enjoying taking his time and being close to you and intimate for a longer time. 

Stop analyzing and enjoy the activity.


----------



## rt13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I think your right. I am making a big deal out of nothing. Now since I brought it up he didnt take a pill last night cause I think he felt "pressure" from me. Thats the last thing I wanted to do is make him feel that way. He said he didnt take one for "health" reasons. But he'll take 2 in a day sometimes


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

"We do it 5-6 times a week"

There's you sign. 

If I'd had that much sex, even when I was 37, I would have bored all the way to China by the end of the week before I was done. He's getting older. This is an inevitable outcome.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

rt13 said:


> Like what do u mean did something on his own? He takes the pill cause he couldnt "get" it up in relationships before we met. I did ask him and he said he doesnt know why he lasts longer. I thought he may be masterbating or something, porn maybe, but he says no. I beleieve him honestly. We have sex alot.


What I meant was that your husband may have noticed that he went pretty fast, and he tried some techniques to help him build stamina for you. Kegals, masturbating and then trying to delay ejaculation, or even making frequent position changes in order to prolong his staying power. But you already mentioned that he has no idea why, so...


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I try to last longer to try to please my partner and also it is so damn rare I want it to last as long as possible


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

If he is self-pleasuring a lot, too, this can cause him to become less sensitive to being inside of you.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

5-6 times a week and he's 37 and is lasting 10 min, seriously there is nothing wrong here. If he was taking 60 min then you should be think about this, but not at 20.

Can I offer something else up here? This guy has always finished quickly. I'm betting if you sang you praises on his great he is now lasting with you and how you are enjoying that newness he'd feel like a king. So turn it into a plus, not a negative.


----------



## tslipton (Jun 27, 2013)

have you tried extended foreplay?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a side effect of viagra. Many men have been unable to finish at all while using it. BUT he needs to be very careful taking more than one in a 24 hour period. This can have very dangerous side effects!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

JustAnotherMan said:


> Maybe he is realizing the best part about sex is watching you and your reactions. Maybe he is totally enjoying taking his time and being close to you and intimate for a longer time.
> 
> Stop analyzing and enjoy the activity.


This!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

rt13 said:


> he is usually very quick which I dont have a problem with.Anyways, he has been going from like 10 min to about 20 or longer to cum.


What is this world coming to when 10 minutes is considered very quick?Wow.Is this 10 minutes of constant intercourse?


----------



## tslipton (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes taking more then 1 Viagra pill in the space of 24hours is very dangerous.
Try extending the foreplay or try some products that are on the market for delaying male climax such as delay sprays/creams or the popular Jamaican Stone.


----------

